# Лучевая нагрузка МСКТ



## VadimAkh (22 Май 2012)

Подскажите пожалуйста, какую дозу получает человек при обследовании одного отдела позвоночника при КТ? В интернете данные разнятся. Мне недавно после травмы делали два исследования грудного отдела на аппарате Toshiba Aquilion 64. Первое состояло из 1200 срезов с шагом 0.5 мм, второе контрольное всего 150 срезов с шагом 1 мм. Ток рентгеновской трубки 200 мА. Сказали, что дозу сложно подсчитать, но в моем случае очень приблизительно 10-12 миллизиверт на оба  исследования.  Это похоже на правду при таком количестве срезов? И еще, вдруг кто знает, как такие дозы влияют на репродуктивную систему мужчины? Мы с женой планируем ЭКО в этом году и будет ли достаточно подождать 3 месяца после КТ? Это нам к генетику или андрологу или может рентгенологу?


----------



## ДианаР72 (22 Май 2012)

Лучевая нагрузка указывается в протоколе исследования, у меня 2,9 мзв мскт грудного отдела.


----------



## VadimAkh (22 Май 2012)

Протокол исследования я не видел, но со слов врача нагрузка там не указана. Зав.отделения КТ тоже сначала назвал цифру 3, но потом умножил ее на 4. 3 мзвт с его слов это цифра для всяких комиссий, а реальная цифра намного выше.


----------



## doclega (25 Май 2012)

*Расчет дозы облучения и оценка риска рентгенологического облучения*

Ниже представлено сравнение эффективной дозы радиации, полученной во время наиболее часто используемых диагностических процедур, использующих рентгеновское излучения с природным облучением, которому мы подвергаемся в обычных условиях в течение всей жизни. Необходимо отметить, что указанные в таблице дозы являются ориентировочными и могут варьировать в зависимости от используемых аппаратов и методов проведения обследования.
*Процедура*
*Эффективная доза облучения*
*Сопоставимо с природным облучением, полученным за указанный промежуток времени*
Рентгенография грудной клетки
0,1 мЗв
10 дней
Флюорография грудной клетки
0,3 мЗв
30 дней
Компьютерная томография органов брюшной полости и таза
10 мЗв
3 года

Учитывая последние данные о риске радиационного облучения для здоровья человека, количественная оценка риска проводится только в случае получения дозы радиации выше 5 рем (50 мЗв) в течение одного года (для взрослых у детей)


----------



## doclega (25 Май 2012)

> "как такие дозы влияют на репродуктивную систему мужчины?"


- конечно рентгеновское излучение это не "майский дождик" но думаю не опасно для Вас и Вашего будущего ребёнка в данном случае.


----------



## VadimAkh (25 Май 2012)

Спасибо большое, доктор!

А количество срезов линейно влияет дозу или нет? Т.е. можно сказать, что мои 1200 срезов первого КТ это примерно 12 мзв, а 150 срезов второго КТ примерно 1,5 мзв?


----------



## Муська (25 Май 2012)

> как такие дозы влияют на репродуктивную систему мужчины?


С рентгенологами и ангиографистами сталкиваюсь по долгу службы и каждый раз на мои переживания по поводу их "облучения" они заверяют,что в небольших дозах это даже очень полезно и стимулирует так что смело катайтесь на КТшке ИМХО


----------



## VadimAkh (25 Май 2012)

Муська написал(а):


> С рентгенологами и ангиографистами сталкиваюсь по долгу службы и каждый раз на мои переживания по поводу их "облучения" они заверяют,что в небольших дозах это даже очень полезно и стимулирует так что смело катайтесь на КТшке ИМХО


шутники они, однако


----------



## La murr (28 Мар 2013)

Дорогие посетители темы!
Вчера была на приёме у невролога. Задала вопрос о контроле по снимкам. Доктор сказал: "Тебе нужно лишнее облучение? КТ даёт ужа-а-а-сное облучение! Лучше рентген. И то не надо!"...
И как быть? Настаивать? Оставить доктора в покое? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Болей, как таковых, не отмечаю. Иногда, при том, что двигаюсь много, когда возникает мышечная усталость, отмечаю какой-то отзвук дискомфортный в копчике... Отдохну - проходит. Иногда, при выполнении упражнений ЛФК в положении на животе, замечаю какую-то подвижность, что ли, внутри... Непонятно...


----------



## Алла В. (28 Мар 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Дорогие посетители темы!
> Вчера была на приёме у невролога. Задала вопрос о контроле по снимкам. Доктор сказал: "Тебе нужно лишнее облучение? КТ даёт ужа-а-а-сное облучение! Лучше рентген. И то не надо!"...
> И как быть? Настаивать? Оставить доктора в покое?
> 
> ...


Оставьте "доктора" в покое.
"КТ дает ужа-а-а-сное облучение!Лучше Рентген."-да простят меня доктора форума за грубость,пора вашему доктору на курсы повышения квалификации.
Процедура
Эффективная доза облучения
Сопоставимо с природным облучением, полученным за указанный промежуток времени
Рентгенография грудной клетки
0,1 мЗв
10 дней
Флюорография грудной клетки
0,3 мЗв
30 дней
Компьютерная томография органов брюшной полости и таза
10 мЗв
3 года
Компьютерная томография всего тела
10 мЗв
3 года
Внутривенная пиелография
3 мЗв
1 год
Рентгенография – верхний желудка и тонкого кишечника
8 мЗв
3 года
Рентгенография толстого кишечника
6 мЗв
2 года
Рентгенография позвоночника
1,5 мЗв
6 месяцев
Рентгенография костей рук или ног
0,001 мЗв
Менее 1 дня
Компьютерная томография – голова
2 мЗв
8 месяцев
Компьютерная томография позвоночника
6 мЗв
2 года
Миелография
4 мЗв
16 месяцев
Компьютерная томография органов грудной клетки
7 мЗв
2 года
Микционная цистоуретрография
5-10 лет: 1,6 мЗв
Грудной ребенок: 0,8 мЗв
6 месяцев
3 месяца
Компьютерная томография черепа и околоносовых пазух
0,6 мЗв
2 месяца
Денситометрия костей (определение плотности костей)
0,001 мЗв
Менее 1 дня
Галактография
0,7 мЗв
3 месяца
Гистеросальпингография
1 мЗв
4 месяца
Маммография
0,7 мЗв
3 месяца
*1 рем = 10 мЗв

Так более доступно,можно распечатать и "доктору"подарить.Каменный век какой-то,честное слово.Или Вас за идиота держат.
Можете здесь почитать,тут все доходчиво и про дозы ,и про безопасные дозы и о самих методах:http://www.noelsi.com/наука/рентгеновское-излучение/воздействие-рентгеновского-излучения-на-человека/
Добавлено: Mar 28, 2013 4:08 PM
*La murr*, все у вас хорошо,чувство дискомфорта и у меня есть,все ж живое тело привыкает к новому состоянию.И усталость -куда без нее,все таки операция сложная,организм восстанавливается.У вас все хорошо.Не волнуйтесь.


----------



## La murr (29 Мар 2013)

Алла В. написал(а):


> La murr, все у вас хорошо,чувство дискомфорта и у меня есть,все ж живое тело привыкает к новому состоянию.И усталость -куда без нее,все таки операция сложная,организм восстанавливается.У вас все хорошо.Не волнуйтесь.


 
Алла В., спасибо большое Вам!


----------

